
Fred Wilson wants to invest in the Internet-driven cultural revolution - pitdesi
http://venturebeat.com/2011/05/23/fred-wilson-cultural-revolution/?source=facebook
======
bproper
He said this is the next big wave, but that he wasn't sure how best to invest
in it. Except maybe for Twitter...which he basically admitted Union Sqaure
Ventures is already selling their stake in.

[http://www.betabeat.com/2011/05/23/fred-wilson-says-usv-
is-p...](http://www.betabeat.com/2011/05/23/fred-wilson-says-usv-is-
paying-25-50-more-to-enter-deals-than-in-2008/)

